# Helper Scent



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

As a former Tech Ed teacher, I have played around with using scents in the classroom. As long as it wasn't too strong, some students seem to mellow out with it. While you were wearing after shave, have you ever noticed it with dogs during bite work or tracking?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

WTF? Are you actually asking if a person wearing aftershave makes a dog more mellow during bitework or tracking?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> As a former Tech Ed teacher, I have played around with using scents in the classroom.


It's been quite awhile, but I always hated it when the teacher farted.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Howard best ever thread

I think Howard is asking if us male handler musk up with a nice colonge before working our dogs

I can feel an anchorman gag coming on.......

Sex panther..... Haha


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

While this is an easy query to poke fun of, it's a legitimate question. Any odor associated with a decoy or perp is part of that persons' scent signature for that given period in time. As far as bite work, well...I think it would take some extensive testing to determine if it makes a difference. When it comes to tracking, area searches , building work or scent discrimination then the influence in human scent products is a factor when the dog is searching with its' nose.



Howard


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't speak for bite work or tracking, but I have had LOTS of different people hide for my dog over the years in the snow...men with aftershave, women with perfume included and I never noticed a difference in his indication. Nor in his enthusiasm for the tug reward with the quarry. 

I do notice that not all the quarry are equal in how they reward the dog (competency in tugging), but that of course has nothing to do with how they smell.

I personally would have considered perfumes and the like to be just another smell out there that would not distract from or cover up the targeted odour. I mean just about everyone uses scented shampoos, soaps, deoderents, scented detergents, dryer sheets and so on.

I am pretty sure I could douse someone with a scent that is known to be calming such as lavender and the dog would work just the same, but to be fair, I have not actually tried it.

Howard have you ever noticed a scent you could smell (like aftershave) on a person that made a difference to your dog tracking or apprehending someone?

Perhaps I shouldn't have been so flippent.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Ok so say the perp in the building search and one of the officers in the hunt are wearing the same cologne. What then I know once the dog gets there (to the officer) he recognizes he's on the wrong trail. But do dogs tend to go with the stronger possible smell such as cologne or one scents that each of us carry our on and how do you train the dog to go for the natural scent more than the chemical scent.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

And Howard K. WINS!!!!!!! Thank you for being on the money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Yes, does the wearing of aftershave, that time of the month, decoy extreme fear in the blind/building, or other taco smells set the dog into a different work behavior? I know we all have our own smells and that skin flakes from the body, gasses cause some to gas Gerry!!! Do you see any big changes in the way your dog works or the scents create a negative behavior?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jason Moore said:


> Ok so say the perp in the building search and one of the officers in the hunt are wearing the same cologne. What then I know once the dog gets there (to the officer) he recognizes he's on the wrong trail. But do dogs tend to go with the stronger possible smell such as cologne or one scents that each of us carry our on and how do you train the dog to go for the natural scent more than the chemical scent.


 I'm going to say that how your body acts with that body product would be the focus of the dog's attention. Howard K., speak boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \\/ I know that there are some scents/perfumes that I can't be around. One shot and my allergies or nose goes off the scale. And so I was wondering if it did the same thing to dogs, too strong to work from.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

bring an aftershaw to you bitework traning and spray the decoys. do this for six mont so everydecoy smells that way and then go out to the strets looking for guys using this aftershawe and se if the dog reacts like on the feeld


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Howard is shopping for opinions again. Damn that was a dumb question.

Grimwood is killing me as usual.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

My former tech ed teaches smelt like vodka, and were drunk as skunks, you sure you didn’t use after shave to mask the booze?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Does it affect how a seasoned dog does his job? I doubt it. If you're going to see any negative effects in training then I believe it will be with a young, green dog that hasn't quite figured it out yet.

BTW, I've never seen a difference with my dogs....even when tracking the hood rats who wore so much cologne that I didn't need a dog to find him.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I was starting to think my dog was tracking bug and tick spray all summer.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Howard is shopping for opinions again. Damn that was a dumb question.
> 
> Grimwood is killing me as usual.


Maybe not so dumb this stuff is a great pantie dropper after a little dog work.;-) www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAnU9zT87j4


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Howard is shopping for opinions again. Damn that was a dumb question.
> 
> Grimwood is killing me as usual.


Now for my better stuff...
If a tracking dog picks up a tick, does that mean he is into bug collecting?
When a Schutzhund dog doesn't search ALL the blinds, does that prove he is smarter than the handler?
If a Ring decoy leaves a ring around their tub or shirt...is that a mark of a "Master?"
Can SAR dogs find higher IQ folks in Washinton D.C.?
Are all forum this much phun???
Chuck wears a live rattlesnake as a condom. Is this what gives him more "man movement" in the bedroom?
 #-o


----------

